# Kois fressen seit Wochen nich richtig....



## minimuelli (19. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

meine Kois fressen so gut wie nichts mehr.
Bis vor ca. drei Wochen haben sie noch gut gefressen.

Habe keine Technik-Veränderungen zum letzten Jahr im Teich vorgenommen. Das Futter ist auch das Gleiche wie seit Jahren.
Morgen werde ich mal die Wasserwerte messen.
Teilwasser wechsel habe ich in den letzten drei Wochen auch mehrmals gemacht.
Die Kois scheuern sich nicht. "Stehen" aber die meiste Zeit rel. ruhig rum. Seitdem fressen sie auch nicht mehr. Zuvor waren sie schon recht aktiv.
Die Wassertemperatur war vor ca. drei Wochen 15 C, jetzt sind es bereits 17,5 C.

Hat jemand eine Idee was da los sein kann!?


Danke und Gruß
Lars


----------



## muh.gp (19. Mai 2018)

Habe ich so ähnlich momentan auch im Teich. Bis zum Mittag sind sie extrem träge, fressen sehr verhalten. Frühjahscheck mit Frau Doktor war ohne Probleme, Wasserwerte sind top. Es ist halt Laichzeit, da kommt das schon mal vor...

Messe auf jeden Fall die Werte!


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2018)

mess mal die Werte....

PH, Nitrit, Ammonium, Sauerstoff

könnte auch mit der Pollenbelastung der letzten Wochen zusammenhängen, dieses Jahr waren ja die Fichten massiv daran beteiligt.


----------



## minimuelli (19. Mai 2018)

Werde morgen mal die Wasserwerte checken

Ja, dass mit dem Pollenflug war bisher extrem.....


----------



## muh.gp (19. Mai 2018)

Pollen ist dieses Jahr echt krass. Nachdem es bei uns vor ein paar Tagen nach wochenlanger Trockenheit mal wieder richtig geregnet hat, wurde bei mir viel Pollen in den Teich gewaschen (Brücke, Magnolie über dem halben Teich) und seither ist die Nahrungsaufnahme wieder zurückhaltender. Ist neben der Laichgeschichte sicher ein Thema bzw. Grund.

Habe gestern einen Abstrich bei einem Koi gemacht. Keine __ Parasiten, aber auf den Kiemen einige gelbe Pünktchen... Frühling eben.


----------



## minimuelli (19. Mai 2018)

Mache mir nur sorgen, weil meine Teichbewohner fast von heute auf morgen aufgehört haben zu fressen.
Innerhalb von ca. Zwei Wochen haben sie ca. eine kleine Hand voll Futter (Sera Koi professional Herbst Frühjahrfutter) gefressen (sonst sinds ca. drei Hände voll pro Tag).


----------



## tosa (19. Mai 2018)

wenn alle Stricke reissen wäre noch ein Tierarzt eine Option...

http://www.dr-lauenstein.de

http://koi-vom-rosenhof.de/?language=de


----------



## minimuelli (20. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

Habe gerade einen Wassertest gemacht (JBL Testlab Koi (Tröpfchentest).

Hier die Werte:
- Wassertemperatur 15,9C (die im ersten Beitrag gemessene Temperatur war vor dem letzten Teilwasserwechsel)
- No3 20(zu hoch)
- No2 <0,01
- Gh 10
- KH 5
- pH 7,3
- NH4 <0,05
- O2 10
- PO4 o,25

Bis auf No3, der zu hoch ist, denke ich passen die Werte.....oder etwa nicht!?

Zum Thema No3 habe ich folgende Informationen:
Ich habe in meinem Teich keinen Bodengrund und keine Pflanzen. Nur einen Planzteich („Biofilter“) dieser kommt Jahreszeitbedingt jetzt in die Gänge. Also die Pflanzen kommen raus und sprießen.
Denke das die Pflanzen noch nicht ihre volle Arbeit tun.

Werde jetzt nochmal einen ordentlichen Wasserwechsel machen.
Denke das, daß Thema Blütenstaub hier auch ein Grundproblem bei mir sein könnte. Mein Wasser ist sonst fast immer kristallklar. In letzter Zeit ist dieses immer leicht „benebelt“ (minimal trübe).

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Mai 2018)

Hi Lars,

Nitrat bei 20mg ist für "beschuppte Wasserscheine" noch net zu hoch, das ist ein Wert wie sie auch in fast jedem Aquarium anzutreffen ist  wo kaum Pflanzen drin sind und viel gefüttert wird. Die Grenzwerte fürs Trinkwasse liegen bei 50mg/l

MfG Frank


----------



## minimuelli (20. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

anhand der Wasserwerte ist aber sonst nichts zu bemängeln!?

Gruß 
Lars


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Mai 2018)

sind für Karpfen eigentlich alle in Ordnung

wurde ja oben geschrieben das Karpfen nun in Laichstimmung kommen und daher auch ganz andere Interessen als "nur" fressen haben können. 
Pollen sind übrigens auch sehr nährstoffreich, beim einsaugen bekommen sie zumindest auch einiges an Kalorien ab


----------



## minimuelli (20. Mai 2018)

Zum Thema Laichstimmung...
wäre dann nicht aber etwas mehr bewegung im Teich. Wobei dann das Fressen vergessen wird!?
In meinem Fall ist da fast keine Bewegung mehr im Teich. Die hängen da so rum und ab und zu paddeln sie mal wieder etwas herum


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Mai 2018)

"rollig" werden sie ja erst bei höheren Temperatureren (in meinem Teich sind schon seit 4 Wochen die 20 Grad geknackt und die __ Moderlieschen stengeln sich seitdem bald zu Tode 

versuchs mal mit Lebendfutter (auf dicke Regenwürmer fahren eigenlich alle größeren Fische tierisch ab)

wenn die selbst auf so was net ansprechen sollte man lieber doch mal nen Tierarzt ansprechen

MfG Frank


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Mai 2018)

Wie alt sind deine Tröpfchentests?
Diese sollten auch von Zeit zu Zeit, erneuert werden..

Nur so als Info!

Dein Pflanzenfilter, liegt dieser Still und wird wieder in Betrieb genommen, bei besseren Temperaturen?
Nicht das du Dir dort was schönes anzüchtest und dies dann ins Wasser gelangt..
Dort kann sich übrigens auch generell immer was böses ansiedeln ..

Ich finde das trotzdem komisch, meine fressen auch mit Laichstimmung..
Einfach so plötzlich aufzuhören und dann alle.. Und hier dann 2-3 Wochen, kein Futter mehr anzunehmen ..

Nee, kann ich mir nicht so Recht vorstellen..

Versuche doch mal einen Futterwechsel als Test?
Honigtoastbrot, mögen Sie eigentlich Recht gerne..
Wie Frank sagt, mal ein Würmchen oder sonstiges antesten..

Und wenn das nicht besser werden sollte, würde ich mich wirklich mal nach einem TA umsehen.
Lieber einmal zuviel, als zuwenig.. Du machst dir doch jetzt schon Gedanken/Sorgen, das was nicht stimmen könnte..


----------



## minimuelli (20. Mai 2018)

Die Tröpfchentests sind, Lt. Aufdruck bis 09/18 haltbar. Habe den Koffer auch erst letztes Jahr neu gekauft. 

Der Biofilter wird bei mir über den Skimmer versorgt. Das Ganze läuft wieder seit Anfang März mit. 
Habe meine Kois gerade mal wieder eine halbe Stunde beobachtet. Diese machen sich gerade über die Algen (etwas Fadenalgen an der Folie).

Das Futter hatte ich testweise auch schon gewechselt. 2x in den letzten Tagen.


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Mai 2018)

minimuelli schrieb:


> Die Tröpfchentests sind, Lt. Aufdruck bis 09/18 haltbar. Habe den Koffer auch erst letztes Jahr neu gekauft.



Das spielt keine Rolle, wie lange diese Test haltbar sind.
Hier geht es darum, wie lange Sie schon geöffnet sind.

Besonders bei Nitrit, kann man nach gut 3 Monaten schon eine Veränderung erkennen.
Kostet doch auch nur 4-5 € solche Nachfüllpacks 



minimuelli schrieb:


> Der Biofilter wird bei mir über den Skimmer versorgt. Das Ganze läuft wieder seit Anfang März mit.



Und zuvor stand dieser still über den gesamten Winter?
Dieser wird dann einfach hinzugeschalten ?


----------



## minimuelli (20. Mai 2018)

Gehen die Werte dann eher nach oben oder nach unten (längere Zeit geöffnete Teste)?

Ja, der Biofilter steht dann mit Wasser still. Vor dem Neustart wird dier abgepumpt und in mehreren Durchgängen gespült und immer wieder abgepumpt. Somit werden natürlich „nur“ die Festsoffe heraus geholt. Evtl. __ Parasiten oder ähnliches würden natürlich da bleiben und sich nach Biofilteraktivierung wieder zu Wort melden.


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Mai 2018)

Ich kann dir nur von mir hier berichten, das der No2 Test, etwas zu hoch ausfällt wenn er älter bzw. nicht mehr frisch ist..
Natürlich wurde auch ein direkter Vergleich zu einem frischen Fläschchen durchgeführt. 

Zu anderen Werten wie z.B. PH kann ich nichts sagen, da dieser dauerhaft elektronisch gemessen wird.

Zu deinem Pflanzenfilter, dürften dir glaube ich schon mehrere Personen gesagt haben. 
Das ist eine potenzielle Gefahrenquelle! Aber das hast du ja schon selbständig erkannt. 

Ob es nun besagtes Problem ausgelöst hat, kann hier keiner sagen.
Wenn du diesen weiterlaufen lassen möchtest, sei es der Optik wegen, lasse ihn in einem geschlossenen Kreislauf fahren und nicht mit dem Teich in Verbindung kommen..


----------



## minimuelli (20. Mai 2018)

Aber der Biofilter ist doch genau dafür da, die „Gifte“ im Teichwasser abzubauen. Sonst hätte ich doch garkeine Pflanzen, welche das Teichwasser entgiften!?
Oder habe ich da etwas falsch interpretiert


----------



## Teich4You (20. Mai 2018)

Vorwiegend machen Pflanzen nur eines: Sie nehmen Nährstoffe, in diesem Fall Stickstoffe wie Nitrat aus dem Wasser auf und wandeln es in Biomasse um, also Wachstum. Alles andere bleibt weitestgehend unberührt was so im Wasser ist. Echte Gifte, solltest du nicht im Wasser haben.

Ich kann mir allerdings, wie Alfi schon erwähnt hat, vorstellen dass der Pflanzenfilter eine Brutstätte geworden ist, die dafür sorgt, dass der Keimdruck steigt. Es wäre jetzt ein einfaches den Filter einfach ab zu schalten, alle 2 Tage Wasser zu wechseln und mal einige Tage zu beobachten ob sich etwas am Verhalten ändert. Eines ist klar, den Fischen gefällt etwas nicht. Sonst würden sie fressen und sich bewegen.

Nächste Frage wäre der Sauerstoffwert. Wird stark, wenig oder gar nicht belüftet? Das kann Einfluss auf den Gashaushalt haben, was die Fische beeinflussen kann. Du darfst nicht vergessen, das Koi ja auch wachsen und der Teich somit jedes Jahr anderen Rahmenbedingungen ausgesetzt ist.


----------



## minimuelli (20. Mai 2018)

Heute habe ich ca. 1/4 Wasser abgelassen. Der Pflanzfilter ist somit momentan vom Teich getrennt/trocken gelegt. Auf Dauer wird das natürlich problematisch. Die Pflanzen werden ja irgendwann ordentlich durst bekommen. 

Zum Thema der Belüftung, folgendes:

Das Kaldeness im Nexusfilter, wird permanent mit einer Luftpumpe umgewälzt. Eine weitere Belüftung hatte ich bisher im Teich nicht in Benutzung. Ja die Kois sind gewachsen und zum Teil mit recht großen zusammen gesetzt worden.
Bisher hatte ich keine Anzeichen gesehen, daß die Luft knapp wurde. Alle waren bisher, meiner Meinung nach, ganz normal unterwegs. Haben nicht übermäßig schnell geatmet, waren nicht permanent an der Oberfläche um nach Luft zu schnappen und auch sonst waren alle immer ganz „normal“.

Heute habe ich noch zus. eine Belüftung in den Teich gehangen. Da der Filter aktuell nicht mehr im Einsatz ist. 

Mal sehen was die Kois morgen dazu sagen
Das Problem ist allerdings, daß ich ab kommenden Mittwoch für eine Woche nicht zu Hause bin und mich nicht um den Teich kümmern kann. Das heißt ich muss spätestens ab Dienstag Nachmittag wieder ordentlich Wasser nachfüllen.
Sonst kann ich meinen Filter nicht betreiben.
Einlauf in den Schwerkraftfilter ist jetzt höher als die Wasseroberfläche.

Gruß 
Lars


----------



## minimuelli (20. Mai 2018)

Ach Mensch „Teich4you“.... Das bist ja Du... Florian.

Du warst doch letztes Jahr bei mir. na sowas


----------



## minimuelli (23. Mai 2018)

Kurzes Update......

die Kois sind immer noch nicht am fressen.
Habe aber den Biofilter vom Teich getrennt. Somit besteht keine Verbindung mehr zum Teich.
Mitlerweile glaube ich auch, dass mir der Filter (voll mit Lavagranulat) im Laufe der Zeit, so einige Probleme machte bzw. immer mehr machen wird. Habe diesen zwar regelmäßig sauber gemacht. Aber gegen ggf. __ Parasiten oder ähnliches, was sich da so bilden kann, hilft auch kein spülen und aussaugen

Bin jetzt erst mal im Urlaub. Kann also nichts weiter tun. Hoffe die Teichbewohner nehmen es mir nicht zu übel
Melde mich demnächst wieder zu diesem Thema.

Gruß 
Lars


----------

